# Let’s share wet poodle pictures!



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Darling don't take my picture


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe is always on the go when she is wet. I grabbed this still from a video. Love her flying ears!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Here's wet Elroy! Gets a bath at home every 6 weeks (between his groomings). He's growing up so fast!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Lots and lots of rain in the forecast for us this week. Buck will be the poster poodle for “wet”, and I’ll post some pictures. Maybe make that drenched. Have my gear and lots of towels by the door. Buck will be a better sport than I, in the early AM.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Yep! My gorgeous fluffy girl that earlier today had people in petco asking if I would groom their poodle is going to be a drenched doggy this week it seems.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Evra's first introduction to the belgian weather. She kept trying to chase the raindrops on the window haha.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

A classic. My little surprise shower guest.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Galen biting at the waves while wearing his orange bandana.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

Brina’s first bath, yesterday.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

MsTalika said:


> View attachment 481716
> View attachment 481716
> Brina’s first bath, yesterday.


Boy are you jumping right in! A bath and a haircut on day one! Such a cutie!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

quick bath after playing in the sand by the river


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Boy are you jumping right in! A bath and a haircut on day one! Such a cutie!


She almost fell asleep while I was bathing her, but the clipper experience was the opposite.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Poppy in her new bathrobe....
Hmmmm, starting to wonder who is living the life....


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Looking good Poppy. Where is it from? Rusty could do with something like that.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

diorthebaddest said:


> View attachment 481715


Sooo cute! Just a little handful!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Tulsi said:


> Looking good Poppy. Where is it from? Rusty could do with something like that.


Inmozata dog drying 'coat' - Amazon £16
Smallest medium, just about fits The Popster.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

The Popster said:


> Poppy in her new bathrobe....
> Hmmmm, starting to wonder who is living the life....


I LUUUVVV the bathrobe! I think we need one of those 😃


----------



## Thomazine (Aug 9, 2020)




----------

